# Why hire a Pro detailer to prepare your new car.



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

This is why you should use a Professional Vehicle detailer to prepare your new vehicle :doublesho

This is a 2009 BMW 118d with delivery mileage on it.























































For some reason the new owner wasn't happy with the paint finish. (I can't see why  )

The vehicle had been machine polished my the main dealers paint specialist.

Why did he machine the vehicle.

To remove tree sap...................

What products did he use................3M Perfect-it Fast Cut PLUS & 3M Perfect-it Extra Fine Compound with matching pads.

DPN was called in and the challenge was on, i corrected the paint with the very same products as had been used to damage the paint.

A 50/50




























This post is to highlight the fact that

Just because you buy a new car, you don't always get one.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Bloody hell - that was terrible.

Great job though - its looks like new now - lol.

I hope the owner shows this thread and that 50-50 of the pannel above the rear wheel to the dealer he bought the car from. They ought to be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

That is outrageous! 

I would be spitting feathers if a new car was delivered to me in that state!

Oh, by the way, great turnaround! 

The 50:50s look loads better!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

did the person who did it come to look?

when i went to my dealership to prep a new car, they stood and watched me for about 15 minutes :lol:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Bloody hell - that was terrible.
> 
> Great job though - its looks like new now - lol.
> 
> I hope the owner shows this thread and that 50-50 of the pannel above the rear wheel to the dealer he bought the car from. They ought to be ashamed of themselves.


It was the main dealer that hired me after the customer brought the vehicle back to them.

It was honestly the worst damage i had ever seen on a new car.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> did the person who did it come to look?
> 
> when i went to my dealership to prep a new car, they stood and watched me for about 15 minutes :lol:


Yes the guy watched me do it and even had the nerve to give me pointers :wall:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I have rejected a Black Clio bought by my boss that looked like that :thumb: truly shocking, but it happens all the time unfortunately.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:doublesho looked grey before, hope the 'paint specialist' gets the bill:thumb:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

This is sooo accepted by any one that buys a new car with excuses coming out their assssssss, when will the public wake up and see, i am glad that this customer has questioned this most unspeakably delivery and contact the BMW UK and even Watchdog.


I hope the owner charges the dealer.

Great Work bud :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

DPN said:


> Yes the guy watched me do it and even had the nervous to give me pointers :wall:


you are joking??? tryed to give you pointers after he had made the car look like that lol.....

you did a great job mate,very good correction


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh my god, thats shocking for a new car!!

Great work though! :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> you are joking??? tryed to give you pointers after he had made the car look like that lol.....
> 
> you did a great job mate,very good correction


He said that the customer was just being picky :doublesho

He honestly believes that it was acceptable work and wasn't happy that i was called in.

I am sad to say that I have seen some total crap being passed off as new vehicles over the years.

My camera batteries died before i could photo the finished vehicle.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

blimey i,m speechless at that....what a mess..great correction though...looks like the garage had all the gear and......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

DPN said:


> He said that the customer was just being picky :doublesho
> 
> He honestly believes that it was acceptable work and wasn't happy that i was called in.
> 
> ...


what a to$$er!:wall: (was it stevie wonder by any chance?)...

superb work though


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bloody hell, did he use 3M FCP with a sanding disc? :lol:

nice correction, this guy clearly had no idea what he was doing.


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

Doesn't tree sap usually come off with a good wash?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cozzer said:


> Doesn't tree sap usually come off with a good wash?


and a careful claying too


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

funkin ell


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Cozzer said:


> Doesn't tree sap usually come off with a good wash?


That's why i was confused

Yes a good wash and clay would have sorted it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

good god, that's so bad it's nearly funny!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Since when do dealers use clay?

(great work by the way, fingers crossed he watched and learnt abit)


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

that is horrific


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Since when do dealers use clay?
> 
> (great work by the way, fingers crossed he watched and learnt abit)


Some are learning and are now using clay e.t.c


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice work dave , i personally would not have had him anywhere near me , but on the point of new cars probably 90% of them have been stood up to the hubs in water for months


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Great work Dave :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Dave..got a new car prep on one of these in few weeks ...sure hope its not as bad


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice work :thumb:
matching brillo pads by any chance


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

what did the dealer say after you had finished please?? was he still so keen on accusing the owner of being "picky"!!!  please tell me you dragged him out to show him the difference!!


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

how on EARTH can new paint be brought into such bad condition with machining?.... Just curious.

Oh, how rude, great job on the restoration too of course!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that is total shocking i would have torn the place to bits and demanded they get some one in who knows what they r talking about in to fix the ****ing state that was in,

great turn around thow bud 

me likes 

tom


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm totally shocked. . how can dealers get away with that? !!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Jimbo W said:


> I'm totally shocked. . how can dealers get away with that? !!


people dont know jimbo what a new car suposed to look like


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

DPN said:


> Yes the guy watched me do it and even had the nerve to give me pointers :wall:


:lol:

Hehe now that's funny.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Jesus thats about as bad as it gets....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Shocking - but a top job :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:doublesho Shockingly bad work from that clown, and what's even worse is that he can't see what the fuss is about  How do these people keep the jobs they're in?? You'd struggle to get it to look that bad if you were *trying* to ruin it! Okay, you can't realistically expect a new car to be 100% swirl free, but that's just taking the pi$$!

Anyway, great work in correcting back to how it should have looked from the start :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I remember prepping a car at BMW a few years ago and was watching the guys machine polish a black 1 series, which they did in approximately 15 minutes and burned the paint in 2 places. The head valeters response was "well that's what the bodyshop's for".


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloody hell, that was shocking.

Excellent correction work mate :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

delivery mileage 

defies words - great restoration (of a brand new car :wall


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

DPN said:


> Yes the guy watched me do it and even had the nerve to give me pointers :wall:


:lol::lol:
I can't believe that. That paint was terrible. Nice work mate :buffer:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That is truly shocking (albeit not totally suprising)

Great recovery Dave - shame that the owner's new car experience was spoilt by somebody who didn't know any better

CM


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

[/QUOTE=ianrobbo1;1519487]what did the dealer say after you had finished please?? [/QUOTE]

Excellent Work :thumb:

And an unbelievable attitude and undue care & attention to detail by the dealership! 

Would also like to know to ianrobbo1's ouote?


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

sometime I'm glad sub-standard "detailers" like these are around...it makes the dealerships/customers appreciate our work more. I was asked to salvage a fully hazed-up black Murcielago that the valeter had used as a machine polishing training platform and I have been engaged by my local Lambo dealership ever since. Two months back the same happened to a brand new 430 Scuderia and now I'm preparing all the new Ferraris in town.

So you see...I'm glad clowns like these are around


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

makes me worry and gives me an idea too 

my folks are getting a new toyota arus ??? spelling sorry

but if its in anyway bad shape i'll be taking before and after pics too 
bringing the car back to toyota and showing them ,
and then maybe take a leaf out off TOOLMANS book and maybe get a contract with them ,

anyway great work on the BMW


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

DPN said:


> Yes the guy watched me do it and even had the nerve to give me pointers :wall:


Apparently you've been doing it wrong all this time Dave 

He probably used Tcut and a wool pad to do the prep...wouldn't be the first time I've seen that.

Cracking turnaround; Those 50/50's were great.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

No denying the quality of the correction work, but why didn't the customer just reject it? BMW don't send them out of the plant like that. The thing is months down the line the owner will just be remembered as some picky crank (unfairly I might add) where as the financial pain of a rejected vehicle and corrective work, would have more impact than a proffesional detail costing £x which could be recovered on a few sharp part ex deals in no time. These idiots need teaching a proper lesson in my opinion.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking 50/50`s Dave


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

That was truley shocking I would have rejected the car and dragged the DP out side to take a close look at what was being passed on to the customer as acceptable


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, but before rejecting the car i would have put that "paint expert" to eat his rotary or whatever he used.

I think this was the "worst new car" that i ever saw. I've seen some pictures with dealership details but i don't remember anything coming close to this one.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd have totally rejected that car. A brand new car that's had paint removed twice.:doublesho Shocking, totally shocking.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

im not sure whats more shocking

the fact it went out like that (after all it could have been an oversite or whatever) or the fact that when it came back, and was put under the halogens, the muppet said there was nothing wrong with it !!


----------



## autodetailer (May 3, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I'd have totally rejected that car. A brand new car that's had paint removed twice.:doublesho Shocking, totally shocking.


I totally agree.
A few months back we popped into the new dealership(H'gate) that sell lambo's, ferrai's etc for a look around, and was shocked to see the state these cars were in, sales guy comes out and says customers would'nt notice, and anyway there wasn't enough profit to correct them:doublesho:doublesho, we sent dealer principle an email, a month later and they look 10 times better, sometimes dealers do listen.
Great correction btw Dave.


----------

